# Pregnant Nubian with huge udder



## minifarmer (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm wondering if I should milk out my pregnant Nubian doe. Her udder is really large and terribly uncomfortable looking. It is NOT hard or hot, so I don't suspect mastitis. We bought her already bred and they told us she was due to kid in May. This is her 1st kidding. I have never had a doe with this big an udder/milk during pregnancy. It has been very large now for 2 weeks. There is a link to pictures below.
Thanks. 
http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp65/jeffers855/Goat pics/DSC07970.jpg
http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp65/jeffers855/Goat pics/DSC07971.jpg


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I'd vote to leave it alone. It's not over filled.


----------



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

Yes, I would leave it too. It's doesn't look 'tight' to me yet. She is just making more and more colostrum for her babies as she gets closer to kidding. Did you get an exact due date? If they just said 'May' then you would only have about a week left for kidding? My girls may have an udder this size as early as 4 weeks before kidding.


----------



## minifarmer (Mar 28, 2008)

No, they let the buck run with 10 does, no records at all. I bought 2 goats that day, one already in milk, (didn't buy her 8wk old twins) and this pregnant doe. She looked to be very large so I just thought I'd keep a close eye on her. As big as she is, I thought she'd kid early in May, but I'm still in suspense. I check on her every morning and hubby checks on her in the middle of the night, and he watches her throughout the day while he's working. The longer she waits, the more kids I think we are getting! And that massive udder, It makes me squirm when I see her try to lay down, she has to position it to point upward and outward. poor girl. I do hope it is an indicator of lots of good milk for us!


----------



## General Brown (Jan 10, 2008)

This is a pic of my Alpine/Nubian doe that kidded in March. The pic was taken minutes before she gave birth to trips.
Your does udder will get alot larger, and 12 hours or so before she kids it will expand greatly.


----------



## minifarmer (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow General Brown, Now that is some big udders! lol Now I don't feel so bad for my poor Coffee. Thanks


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Warning: Former English teacher having an editing flash back.

It's one big udder. The whole thing is an udder. Singular.:teehee:


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Well heck Alice that is udderly awesome that you were an English teacher....I am just joking by the way.....not about being a teacher but about udderly! Lol


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

I finally had a boer kid today, she had lost her ligs three weeks ago, had a large udder for four weeks, one things for sure in goats and that is there is no sure thing


----------

